# جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في الاردن



## وحش العمارة (24 يناير 2008)

جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في الاردن​ 

:63: الجامعة تحتوي على التخصصات الطبية والهندسية فقط,فيها بحيرة​ 




​ 




فناء الداخلي للجامعة


​ 




​ 
البحيرة بالجامعة



مستشفى تابعة للجامعة​ 


​

[URL="http://aa.f550.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter?box=Inbox&MsgId=7240_35921820_240770_1863_1237789_0_20510_1612676_1241400450&bodyPart=2&tnef=&YY=77420&y5beta=yes&y5beta=yes&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&VScan=1&Idx=0"]
​​ 
بحيرة الجامعة


​ 
مسجد الجامعة


​ 
بوابة الجامعة


​ 
شروق الشمس من الجامعة​ 


اتمنا ان ينال الاعجاب​


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 يناير 2008)

اتمنى ان ينال الاعجاب


----------



## Adel Saadani (24 يناير 2008)

رجاءا أخي!!!
الروابط لاتعمل -على الأقل معي -
أرجو أن تحاول تحميلها على شكل صور مرفقة لأن الموضوع يبدو شيق. مع الشكر


----------



## mrere (24 يناير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجو ان تحاول تحميل الصور لنريها للاخوة الاعضاء لان الجامعة فعلا رائعة
انا شخصيا ادرس فيها الان


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 يناير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (25 يناير 2008)

شروق الشمس من الجامعة انا ادرس بالجامعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 يناير 2008)

http://aa.f550.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...n&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&VScan=1&Idx=1 





مسجد الحامعة ذات قبة ذهبية
http://aa.f550.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...n&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&VScan=1&Idx=1


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 يناير 2008)

:82: السلام عليكم انمنى ان تنفع عملية الرفع هذة المرة:68:


----------



## Adel Saadani (25 يناير 2008)

نعم أختي لقد نفعت هذه المرة.

ولو أن معظم الصور أخذت من مسافة بعيدة لاتسمح بإظهار التفاصيل بوضوح

مشكورة على المجهود


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخي على الإهتمام


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

بوابة الجامعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

*رئاسة الجامعة*
*



*
*



*
*مكتب الطلبة العرب والأجانب*
*



*
*



*
*مدرج الكرامة .. مكان إقامة اللقاء*
*



*
*أثناء التجهيز*
*



*
*منظر عام للمدرج وقت بداية اللقاء*


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

منظر احد الوديان في الربيع قرب الجامعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

المدخل الرئيسي للجامعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

المدخل في الليل


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

منظر عام للجامعة










مسجد الجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا والمستشفى التابعة لها


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

سكوير الهندسة المدنية





سكوير كلية التمريض





بعض المساحات الشاسعة في الجامعة





مساحات الداخلية للجامعة , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الجامعة كبيرة بحيث نتنقل للمحاضرا بالباص


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

سكوير الهندسة المدنية





سكوير كلية التمريض





بعض المساحات الشاسعة في الجامعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

سكوير الهندسة المدنية





سكوير كلية التمريض





بعض المساحات الشاسعة في الجامعة





الكردورات الداخلية ,,,,,,,,,,عبارة عن زجاج


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

مخطط الجامعة عبارة عن متاهة ,,,,,,,,,,يستطيع الطالب التنقل بين المحاضرات دون الخروج


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

منظر الجامعة من فوق لكن الصورة قديمة


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

قسم الكيمياء في الحامعة


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

صورة بوابة الجامعة ..............,,,,,,,,,,,وقسم الكيمياء


​


----------



## المهندس ع (26 يناير 2008)

صور رائعة يسلموو.


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا لاجابة ...........والمشاهدة


----------



## ابو يسرى (27 يناير 2008)

صور جميلة للجامعة توجد بها لمسات معمارية جميلة جدا


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا لاجابة ...........والمشاهدة


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا لاجابة ...........والمشاهدة


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

:79: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :1: :1: :1: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :68: :68: :68: :68:


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

:63: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## aalmasri (29 يناير 2008)

تصحيح بسيط للصورة المعنونة بسكوير الهندسة المدنية...حقيقة الصورة خاصة بسكوير ال P كما هو مكتوب على المبنى

مشكورة اختي وحش العمارة...صور جميلة

ننتظر مشاركاتك في المستقبل اختي الكريمة


----------



## وحش العمارة (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mercymoon (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لكما


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ميرا1985 (9 فبراير 2010)

يسلموا وجاري التحميل


----------



## وحش العمارة (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*​


----------

